
SpaceX in Talks to Raise Funds at $44B Valuation - Element_
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-23/musk-s-spacex-in-talks-to-raise-funds-at-44-billion-valuation
======
LatteLazy
[https://outline.com/kF2zDX](https://outline.com/kF2zDX)

